# RIP Ray Wilkins.



## Soul boy 68

Announced in the media a short while ago,the passing of Ray Wilkins aged 61, he never fully recovered from a Cardiac arrest.


----------



## Kerr

Sad news. 

RIP.


----------



## Fentum

Very sad and too soon. 

A name from my childhood, even though I don't follow football!

Peter


----------



## camerashy

Very sad RIP


----------



## Demetrios72

Sad news for football


----------



## uruk hai

What a shame, RiP to a very good footballer and thoroughly nice chap.


----------



## PugIain

RIP Butch 

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## S63




----------



## spursfan

RIP Ray, a true gent and a great footballer.
Thoughts go to his family

Kev


----------



## Zetec-al

RIP Ray Wilkins. My thought are with his family.


----------



## Bill58

Very sad news.


----------



## SBM

RIP Ray a true gent of CFC


----------

